# Random character ideas



## Aika the manokit (Sep 14, 2018)

Have you ever just browsed the internet or just lay in bed and suddenly you had an idea for a furry character? If so, this is where you can either tell me about them or just use this conversation to give them some life. I'm down for either.


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Moar Krabs (Sep 15, 2018)

Well one idea that I thought about was an alligator snapping turtle. But then I realised that would be terrifying and belongs in an SCP facility or something.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Sep 16, 2018)

Moar Krabs said:


> Well one idea that I thought about was an alligator snapping turtle. But then I realised that would be terrifying and belongs in an SCP facility or something.



Whatever floats your boat friend. I've got too many to count.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 16, 2018)

Oh, that's how I come up with all my characters. I'll be browsing Tumblr, see something, and go "Oh, that would be an interesting character".
Currently I'm trying to flesh out an idea for a tattooed hairless cat. Maybe Russian, since there are a couple hairless cat breeds from the area. Total badass, of course. And for some reason I really like the idea of her having mastectomy scars. Like, her body was going to try to kill her so she killed it first. As someone who very likely has the gene for breast cancer... my maternal grandmother's side was riddled with it... it's something I've had to think about personally and I like the idea of incorporating that into a character.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Sep 16, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Oh, that's how I come up with all my characters. I'll be browsing Tumblr, see something, and go "Oh, that would be an interesting character".
> Currently I'm trying to flesh out an idea for a tattooed hairless cat. Maybe Russian, since there are a couple hairless cat breeds from the area. Total badass, of course. And for some reason I really like the idea of her having mastectomy scars. Like, her body was going to try to kill her so she killed it first. As someone who very likely has the gene for breast cancer... my maternal grandmother's side was riddled with it... it's something I've had to think about personally and I like the idea of incorporating that into a character.



It's always good to put a little bit of yourself in a character. PS, I truly hope you don't develop breast cancer.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 16, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> It's always good to put a little bit of yourself in a character. PS, I truly hope you don't develop breast cancer.


Same. 
I try not to think about it too much, but my mind is made up on what I'm doing if it ever happens. 
But back to character stuff! Yeah. I want to lean in to the kind of ugliness that hairless cats have. Like, they can be cute, but not like, actually cute. They have wrinkles and protruding bones and large, murderous eyes. You might personally think they're adorbs, but they really aren't that aesthetically pleasing. So many furry characters are super cute or sexy. I want her to be different and kind of revel in the inherent unattractiveness of her breed.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Sep 16, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Same.
> I try not to think about it too much, but my mind is made up on what I'm doing if it ever happens.
> But back to character stuff! Yeah. I want to lean in to the kind of ugliness that hairless cats have. Like, they can be cute, but not like, actually cute. They have wrinkles and protruding bones and large, murderous eyes. You might personally think they're adorbs, but they really aren't that aesthetically pleasing. So many furry characters are super cute or sexy. I want her to be different and kind of revel in the inherent unattractiveness of her breed.




Well I got a wendigo and he ain't good looking, but he's really sweet when you get to know him


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Well I got a wendigo and he ain't good looking, but he's really sweet when you get to know him


links. links. links.
I want to see this fella.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Sep 18, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> links. links. links.
> I want to see this fella.


Unfortunately, I'm not an artist so he's just floating in my head


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not an artist so he's just floating in my head


Well, if you ever get him on paper- even just a written description- I'd like to see him.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Sep 19, 2018)

I'll get to work on the actual profipe


----------



## AkameRaccoon (Sep 20, 2018)

I got idea for my new wolf prince sona couple of days ago. He has white fur, black eyeliner red eyes


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 20, 2018)

AkameRaccoon said:


> I got idea for my new wolf prince sona couple of days ago. He has white fur, black eyeliner red eyes


What is he prince of?


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 21, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not an artist so he's just floating in my head



I smell the need for an artist. 

ontopic: yas. I try to curb the impulse. It's no good having OCs you dont use =))


----------



## Aika the manokit (Sep 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I smell the need for an artist.
> 
> ontopic: yas. I try to curb the impulse. It's no good having OCs you dont use =))


Yes I need an artist but I have no money for commissions


----------



## Faexie (Sep 26, 2018)

I have most of character ideas at work. I'm a cashier and there is often not much to do so I doodle and go into my own little imaginary world.

I made a chicken once. She's born on another planet because aliens abducted anthro animals a long time ago to do whatever humans do to animals in real life (farm them, do experiments on them, make them do silly or dangerous things for entertainment, keeping them as pets...). She was a gladiator (think cockfighting but females fight too) until she's been rescued by a rebellious anthro animals organization. She joined them and learned to fly planes (the concept of rebellious farm animals reminded me of the "Cows With Guns" music video where there are pilot chickens.). She's a very serious, sarcastic and aggressive girl most of the time. She's also a mom of three adorable, too pure for this world chicks and her sweet, silly and maternal side shows up when she's around them.

I just have a first draft of her for now, and she isn't named yet. But she's a more fleshed out character than my fursona lol.


----------



## scraps26 (Oct 6, 2018)

I was trying to make a fursona for my sister - the daemon (golden compass) test/forum pointed to birds, specifically a blue and gold macaw. But they're not as aggressive as she is so I tried mixing it with a dog or something. His name is Joule, and his coloring is too extreme for the species but i think he might be a Vernid. He's sort of developed the worst traits of my sister over the years - i want to eventually change that through RP

I came up with Rufio when I was trying to draw dino-birds and accidentally made the wing look like a knee, and then, although he's not technically "furry," I came up with the idea for a very charismatic but immobile Dragonborn skull & spine D&D character while seeing its shape in the clouds on the way to midwest fur fest last year. Crazy, huh?


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 8, 2018)

To share my own reports I'll leave a name and short description.

Starla: a basilisk princess from an underground city. Sweet and curious about our world

Ricky Sixgun: A western folf working as a bounty Hunter but I want to make a lady for him.

Frostbite, running stag or hoarder of bones (same creature): a wendigo who despises adults but has a soft spot for kids.

Heather: an anthro houndoom going to school and is wanted by all the guys but only wants one.

Jessie: a gypsy Vanor horse who works at a coffee shop, she falls for the new guy in town even though everyone else hates him.

BD: A rebellious midnight Lycanroc who despite being a punk and not very trusting, is looking to reunite with his former trainer's daughter (his only true friend)

Fissure: spyro's older brother who reveals everything we know about the legend of Spyro is a lie fabricated by his cocky little brother. (I'm not hating, I love the legend of Spyro.)

Budukai or Bud: another dragon living in the dragon realms but goes to an academy where spyro and cynder are teachers. Shy and not very talkative

Nyoka: a lion in the pridelands training as rafiki's student.

If anyone has any questions, I'll answer them in a separate post


----------

